# Burlington Northern layout



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I’m about 80% done, still lots of small stuff to be done (ie road lines, telephone poles), but enough done to show it off to friends.

The grain mill was built from dollar store items. Love saving money, and saving up for a loco. Is there ever to many locos...cheers


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Pretty nice looking layout, good job.

Magic


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Looks amazing. Is it a point-to-point?


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

It’s continuous run. The photos tell the story. Yes, the room is quite blue. I was fortunate enough that my 3 year son snuck in when I was painting, and thought it was a good idea to use the paint roller on his legs and arms....made for a funny photo...Cheers


----------



## CV-62 (Dec 9, 2018)

Very nice. Track type? Turnout type? What did you use for your scenics? I like that trestle bridge. Who is the manufacturer of it?


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Andreash said:


> I was fortunate enough that my 3 year son snuck in when I was painting, and thought it was a good idea to use the paint roller on his legs and arms....made for a funny photo...Cheers


So how long will it be before you don't have to sleep in the train room anymore? :laugh:


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Track is #6 peco, and atlas code 100, all sprayed bombed with testers flat black. It involved more tape, and newspaper then the actual painting took.

Scenery-I brought a 4 gallon pail of “sandbox” sand, I think it was $5, and have a lifetime supply. It’s finely textured. I had looked at Home Depot, but the sand was to coarse.

I originally had put it down with no glue because the “thinking” was I could change out the scenery colour with a vacuum. That didn’t really work out to good, and it’s all glued down now. Some commercial trees, but also dollar store and Walmart Christmas trees, all scrapped down with a wire brush, spray bombed forest green, and woodland scenics weeds sprinkled on. I’m currently working on furnace filter trees, and when they are ready I will post.(they look great).
The water under the bridge is a wavy texture piece of glass, painted the plywood underneath navy blue, with some green streaks. Turns out really good, my guests always want to touch it.

I plan on removing the bridge in February, and putting in a trestle, as I think it will add better visual interest....cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Bridge, I have a second one, box says MTH. But I think the bridge I have in the photo might be “Heljan”. I think it can still be found. If I find out any other details I’ll let you know. Mine was gray, spray bombed testers green. It’s a “simple” kit, easy to put together.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Tried to get the kids excited about the hobby, but they have other interests. I tell them it’s part of their inheritance, they are not impressed...cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

M.B. Klein website..
I like the silver, easier to paint, plus it comes with some nice stone abutments...cheers


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have found that the best way to get kids interested is just to do it yourself, and make sure they know about it. Eventually, they will start to wonder what Dad is doing in the train room. 

Who knows, when it finally does become part of their inheritance, maybe one of them will pay, "Huh. Looks kind of cool. Maybe I'll take a crack at this."


----------



## CV-62 (Dec 9, 2018)

Thank you. I have to say I really like the black ballast. Looks great. Of course that made me run out to the workshop and check out my supply of Black Beauty Sand Blast media. It looks to be the perfect texture and size. You got my gears grinding Andreash.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I had thought about sand blast medium as well, but I had the woodland scenics black ballast on hand. Just make sure their is no “sparkle” in it (flatter in colour)I’ve used brown, and grey ballast on different projects. Personally I preferred the brown, as it set off the black ties instead of blending in as it does now. 


I typically change my era every 4 to 6 weeks, I go to the modern era, but only run a intermodal train. (23 cars). I do like the early 70’s because of the rolling stock colours.

Just installed a decoder in a roundhouse F7.(installation in the dcc section of the forum).


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Ballast looks amazing. That is something I have to figure out. More pictures sir.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

A few more photos.....







A small mobile homestead. The brown picnic table is built from scale wood.







The road was just added. I never noticed in the testing track phase a small 1/8” hump at that section. It bugged me enough to cut a 6” section of track and roadbed out, only to discover a wood screw that was not seated flush on the plywood. The positive is I got to set another road crossing/flashing lights, which amuse me and my guests. 







This intermodal scene is still under construction. I reworked the Walthers mi-jack crane, I use the bottom supports structure, but the top structure is made from brass. It’s a little bigger, and is stronger. I also built from brass a 8 wheeled container mover vehicle, and should be posted next week. 







This view shows the run around track. The layout was designed that all the switches (except 1) are within 8 inches of the layout edge. Simple hand operated switches, and some use ground throws. The one switch behind the intermodal yard uses a simple piece of piano wire that comes out through the fascia (simple push or pull motion). The roadway was to break up the monetary of this corner of the scene. I’ve built some billboards from brass tubing, and I’ll post next week as well....cheers


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Looks like plenty of fun to be had.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

My new mobile container vehicle. I was looking at mi-jack images, and came across this vehicle. Not based on a specific prototype. Built mainly from brass, some wood, paper, and the safety ladder is from Walthers. Wheels from my scrap box.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice build.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Just built some furnace filter trees and bushes. I’ll post a little more in depth photos in “model train photo forum / photos from my layout”.
I’d guess they cost 20 cents to make.














I like the airiness of the bushes


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Nice work sir,


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Here is my control system for my railway. I use a NCE procab, and a procab 6 as well. I like the smaller cab for guests. I had previously used a Bachmann ez command system, and it worked fine. I use a Decoder Doctor (MRC) for adjusting cv’s and addresses.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Finally got around to adding some road markings. Used yellow vinyl, and love 15 minute projects...













Also picked up (EBay) a Walthers trainline F40 Amtrak engine. Now have a engine to pull my Superliners. I was impressed at how good it was. Added DCC, and led lighting. I will be installing a sound decoder later.


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

And, a place for a beverage! Nice.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I finished the roadway between the tracks. I use double sided tape to hold in place. Also used up scrap brass metal to fabricate two billboards. I’ll paint once the weather improves.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

A person inquired about my “dollar store” grain mill. The main structure is made from 3 “keepsake” boxes. They had lids, which I removed. They are screwed/bolted together.



















I like the boxes, they are strong and true. The box stacked on another had filler applied at the joint. The hardest part was cutting in the windows and doors. I added scale 4” by 4” wood to the top of the boxes for the roofing perimeter.







The structure above the silos is a 2 by 2 piece of wood, put through a table saw to angle the roof. The white silos are shampoo like bottles, that still require paint.







The loading dock is a 1 by 2 piece of wood, and the little building on the top of the mill is a 2 by 2 piece of wood. The little silver duct work is a piece of wood that was rounded to look like ducting.
The grain mill isn’t completed yet. Needs a sandpaper roof, and various other bits and pieces.I’m going to repaint the doors and windows as the colour is wrong.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice and clean, sharp looking work there sir.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Great use of the bottles and boxes.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

I like the use of found materials. Well done.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

The bottle idea is fantastic, wish I had seen this a month ago..


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Very creative use of simple materials to build the grain elevator complex!


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Just added a Walthers F40 to my layout. Added the strobes, as it didn’t look right beside my Spectrum F40. I have a short explanation on the dcc install for this engine in the DCC section of the forum. I like the detail in the Walthers model.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

I love everything you’ve done with this layout. Great work!


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

i built 2 signals for the layout. I found a simple design on the internet, and built from brass. Used a brass washer, and formed the light guard over a jewellers screw driver. Still need paint and a bulb installed, but for another day.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

The red, white & blue stripes are very different in the two locos.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Walthers F40 is a phase 3 paint scheme, the Bachmann F40 is a phase 2 paint scheme. Amtrak has had 6 different paint schemes in there history...cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Cleaning out the “workshop”, and came across a Bachmann signal bridge. I had to use some new horizontal girders to span the two tracks. Added a safety cage, and am modifying the lights. It will not be lighted. Also used silver as I wanted it to “pop” out in the scenery.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I got 40’ containers from Hobby King. Most were $2.98. With shipping and customs duties, I paid $6.00 (U.S). The containers are well done. 












. I ended up buying 24 all together....
I ordered them on February 14, and received 5 days later, from Hong Kong...cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2019)

Very nice foliage! Nice layout too.

Regards,

Gary.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

I picked a dozen of those Hobby King containers a couple years ago. They are well made and detailed and a good price. They are however like a fraction of an inch wide and are a very snug fit in my well cars. We are talking like less than the thickness of a strand of hair though. No big deal.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Finished the lights on the signal tower, cut the original in half, and added a “hook” that goes over the railing. They just hang on.







Also added the container clamp to the mijack. This is in the Walthers kit, added some wire (hoses), and painted yellow. Now working on completing a yard office...


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I printed on card stock some advertising for the billboards. I used a temporary blue background for photo purposes. It was a nice way to get my kids names on the layout.













The smaller billboards are micromark kits.....


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Changed out to more modern timeline. I do this every 6 to 8 weeks to keep things interesting...cheers


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Looking good sir.

I noticed the static grass and was wondering did you make those or are they purchased. I bought the machine from Woodland Scenics, but have never tried it out yet. Plan to soon. Have watched a few videos on it.

Love the lights, I found some that are plastic that you assemble in N scale. I put lights in them, but yours look a lot better. All you big boys and your big toys. lol


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I had brought the ready made tuffs years ago, I believe they where made by “Noch”, but Walthers scenemasters has a similar item. One day when I start a new layout, I will recycle them. Very easy to work with. On a side note, I’ve used “straw” coloured paint brush bristles, and they are very effective. Easy to install into foam in particular. I haven’t investigated in depth on Amazon, but they sell tuffs as well.

The crossing lights are from Walthers (made by Busch). They are nice, and liked them so much that I added another road crossing so I could add another set. I installed one set on wood blocks, and another on LEGO blocks, with there flat tile on top. I mount them with double sided tape, in case I hit a light by accident (so that it “gives”)..cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Got a athearn sd40 off eBay. Took some time to find the right shade of yellow for the railings. It’s been along time since I’ve installed metal railings, I do like the “strength” in them. Added a homemade beacon....I picked it up because I saw a photo of a Kodachrome engine, and some Amtrak engines pulling a passenger train...cheers


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

The good old SPSF.
Shouldn't Paint So Fast.

Looks good. 
The railings look great.

Magic


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I removed the green bridge, and put in a bridge that visually shows the trains better. I used two Atlas plate girder bridges, cut lengthwise and flipped over to make the new bridge. 
I have concrete abutments to add, and fix the scenery in the next couple days....


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Challenged myself to build a $10 building. The box was $3, the door out of the scrap box, and guesstimating $2 for the styrene, and $5 for incidentals....







The front facade has a sidewalk pattern to represent a tiled facade. I had built a Walthers “quickie mart” for a friend, and I photocopied the signage page.....I removed the hinged cover on the box, cut 1 side of the box off, added the front facade, and strip wood to build the roof cant....added black cardstock for the roof, and will add some hvac units in the future.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Finished up the scenery and concrete abutments for the bridge. I’m loathe to do it, but I’ll add some graffiti sometime in the future.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Always so clean and neat. Amazing work, amazing neatness.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking good, nice detail on the bridge abutments.

Magic


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Andreash said:


> I’m loathe to do it, but I’ll add some graffiti sometime in the future.


Please don't. 

Don't do it for the children.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Found a old Athearn blue box BN caboose. Sprayed the ends yellow, changed out the wheel set, and put into service....







Cabooses are my weakness..cheers


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Wow, that looks good.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

After installing the black bridge, I thought about a idea of a bridge that could be taken in and out in a minute....I used a 2 by 2 piece of lumber, ripped it down (a little), and a jigsaw to put a arch in it. I now have a concrete arch bridge, and with 1 track nail can remove it and insert a different style of bridge in under a minute. The track stays in place otherwise.







By removing the one track nail, lifting the piece of track a inch or so, gives me access to removing the bridge. I will now construct in the next couple weeks a new style of bridge (onto another 2 by 2 that can be inserted onto the abutments)
The photo below shows the concrete arch removed, sitting in the foreground). The track will be painted tonight...







I now have added two leased units (gp39) to my roster. I use these when I changeover to a more modern time scheme.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Pretty kool idea sir. Looks good.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I got around to cutting a 2 by 2 down to about 1 by 1, and added some strip wood to the sides. I had seen on the internet a welded plate bridge, and this is what I modelled. No rivet detail required.







I’ll paint in the next day or two, and secure the upper deck. I’ll paint the wood a rust colour, and the deck will be painted flat black.







I now have two bridges that take less then a minute to change out, and keep things interesting on my layout.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Your layout is really coming along nicely. Makes me wish I had a bridge or two instead of only tunnels.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Having several levels is so cool, and the bridges being interchangeable really offers some difference to the layout. Great work sir.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Finished up the bridge, painted and installed. When I get tired of this, I’ll insert the concrete arch bridge. It’s fast and trouble free to install..


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Swappable bridge. Interesting idea.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I got around to installing the green bridge that I had removed to a different location on the layout. The track at this location acts only to connect the industrial area to the countryside. It was fairly easy install, a jigsaw, and a piece of white styrofoam. Before and after photos.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I decided to make a easy way to turn on, and more importantly in a “emergency” a easily accessible switch for my pro-cab. It’s location is central.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Picked up some northern pacific passenger cars. I plan on adding them into my Amtrak consist. Toying with the idea of a matching F7.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Found a great deal on a Great Northern switcher. Installed a decoder, and she barely ran. Took the shell off, and noticed that the wires from the trucks to the board were really loose. Soldered them, and she runs perfect. I’ve wanted the big sky colour scheme for a while. Also picked up some 50’ flats with 20’ trailers (roundhouse). I’ve ordered a few more and hopefully have in the next week or so....


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I added a second shelf for rolling stock storage. I’ve sorted it the rolling stock into areas, passenger cars, and somewhat on era (1970’s, and modern) I was just using the bottom shelf, but it was filled to capacity. I had to be extra careful when moving cars back and forth. Now I can grab something off the layout and put on without potentially damaging anything. There is a light on the underside of the layout, which has to be reconnected. That area use to be my “workshop”, but I didn’t like the “mess” for myself, or if guests came by....


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

MESS!!!!!!!!! Oh yea it was disgusting!!! 

Perfectly neat, clean as a pin, straight as an arrow, never a thing out of place in a picture!!! Mess, yea sign me up for that level of perfection. Will never happen I am sure.

And I love the blue switcher and the intermodal cars. Looks fantastic on the track sir.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

My workshop is in the garage, and I’m lucky to have a dedicated room for my railway within the garage.

My work area use to be where the rail car storage is, but it detracted from the layout. I also didn’t like the “space”, it felt cramped. The new area has natural light, and is better organized, which helps in motivating me to move ahead on projects....








My painting area is on the other side of the workstation. Its more enjoyable having stuff in the general vicinity of where I’m working.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Looks very good, Andreash. Reading "Atlas Shrugged" right now, and 
that bridge looks like a "Reardan Metal Bridge." Very nice.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Just received some refrigerator cars (Walthers mainline). Also a D&RG boxcar from a train show (athearn genesis) I was thinking as I was unboxing the cars how it feels like Christmas morning....


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I broke down, and got a NP F7 (Intermountain) to match the passenger cars. It is a nice train to just watch...







Also got a BN Walthers mainline caboose.....


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks good. Have you thought about industrial background murals for your walls?

That has to be the blue-est blue background I have ever seen.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

You've got some nice looking rolling stock there.
The passenger train looks great.

Magic


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Picked up a couple of weeks ago a CB&Q sw1000 (athearn). Decoder installed and running in the yard...


----------



## Akoustic (May 6, 2019)

Absolutely beautiful post. Have read thousands of posts so far and all were fantastic. This one, however, inspired me to make my first post and say thank you.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Picked up off Amazon some cloud decals. I brought 1 package to try. Easy and fast way to add clouds, and removable as well.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

BN grain train crossing a bridge. I love BN green...cheers

https://youtu.be/-7o1uwI_RMM


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Very nice layout. Good tidy installation. Leaves you "right in the middle of it," too. I like that!!


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Added a Walthers gp20 to my locomotive roster...and built some pipe loads for my layout..cheers


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

what did you use for the cables for the pipe loads. im gunna start building me some pretty soon. very nice photos too.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks, Sid...I used elastic bands, from a craft store to make elastic bracelets. It’s to easy. Easy to reposition, 1/16th width, and hold loose loads together. I assembled the brass as groups, the red load is 3 brass pipes soldered together, and then I stack them together. You can put wood between the layers(glued or not glued), and then slip the bands on. The bands are pulled till they lay flat. I could break down the pipes to two layers very simply by removing the yellow bands. I don’t use wood on the bottom pipes and the flat cars, as the elastic bands hold the load securely in place. Check out on the forum “pipe loads/flat cars” in HO scale section for more info. The internet is great for finding pipe load colours, and banding placement. That being said, I banded to what I liked.....the multi-colour elastics were perfect, 3 common banding colours.....


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

ok very nice. im n scale but im watching every Pic i see to get more ideas. Thank You for sharing that info. you have some very nice pics.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Pipe loads look good.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Just got a Walthers mainline Milwaukee caboose to protect the rear of my pipe load train...


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Picked up off Amazon some static grass tufts that have “flowers” attached to the ends. Added a nice burst of colour.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

2 Athearn 57” mechanical reefers added to my roster...


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

In previous posts, my benchwork 2 by 4 supports came across as to noticeable. I removed them, and attached to the wall and painted. Next project is to paint the “duck under” black...cheers


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks clean.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Interesting use of straws! virtually a fit for any scale!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

You're making some good progress there, looking good.
Some interesting ideas as well, good work.

Magic


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

My favourite part of model railroading is finding a “real” photo and recreating it. I love the look of a D&H PA1. But there was no way to get it on my layout, till I saw the photo of one (#19) pulling a Amtrak train. 1st and 2nd photo are from the BN annual, and 3rd is my train..cheers


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very nice; proving once again there is a prototype for everything.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I finally got around to adding a access road to my grain mill. It also gave me the opportunity to add my variety store to the layout. Still need road lines, curbs, and other details added.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Looks good! It’s always interesting to see the different techniques various people use for building roads and landscaping. It shows there are lots of ways to get a job done.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I moved a curio cabinet into my train room, and using for locomotive storage. It’s nice having quick access to them, and better dust protection. Also now motivates me to take the 10 or so in their boxes to finally take them out and use...cheers🍻


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

I like your bulkhead cars with pipe. I worked in a pipe making facility for 30 years. Many of those years were spent in shipping, as a crane operator, as a loader/laborer, and as a shipping lead hand. I have loaded many, many bulkhead cars and gondolas with pipe. I will be including a small pipe mill on my layout somehow when I get past the planning and benchwork phases. I would offer a suggestion, if you don't mind. Bulkhead cars would have to be staked on each side for pipe loads. Same for gondola cars. Just an idea you might consider. Anyway, great layout. Very inspiring.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks, that’s a great photo. For me, once I see the photo, it becomes real..cheers👍


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

Thought you might like it. 😊


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Latest acquisition...just a good looking paint scheme..


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Great looking locomotive.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I changed out the hill in the corner. I used pink form, and carved the “rock”. I stacked them on 1/4 plywood, so I could work on it outside. It’s screwed from the underside, and the transformation took under a hour to install. A real benefit to adding scenery to the rock bluff outside..still bushes and some extra scenery to add to this scene...cheers














v


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Police car with flashing lights installed on layout...cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

After procrastinating for so long, I finally added some yellow road lines. This will also be a secondary location for the police car (at the “7-11”)..cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

The end has finally happened. I’m starting a new layout, and will keep you updated over the next few months....cheers


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Well dang!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

WOW you took out everything.
Were you having problems or just decided on a new start?

I did the same thing as I was having so many problems but I did leave the benchwork.

Good luck with the rebuild.

Magic


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Was it something with the yellow road lines?


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

No, the railway was “perfect” in the sense that it ran very well. It’s just time for a change. The layout taught me want I want in a layout, in the sense that I’m more into seeing a train run through scenery, and less into operations/yard switching. I enjoy running classic passenger consists. I also want to be able to change out the layout as my interests change over time. This layout required a weekend of fixing drywall and painting.


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

Andreash said:


> M.B. Klein website..
> I like the silver, easier to paint, plus it comes with some nice stone abutments...cheers
> View attachment 478668


Nice work! I like the bridge, especially that it is not painted aluminum silver, or flat black. I have a similar bridge that I am working on. Still need to add some small rust areas.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Love the colour....I chose the green as I wanted the bridge to ”pop” out in the scene....


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Reconstruction has started.....the front 16 inches are made to switch out in the future ( the closest panel is off set to show the panel. The open area will be for a river and bridge. This will give me the opportunity to change the layout every 18 months or so, without major construction. It’s being built so that the layout could be transformed in a hour. The rear panel will stay fixed, but changing out the staging area is fairly easy (If I want to, as I plan on changing out between HO scale and N scale. There is good room on the sides for modelling, and staging maintenance. Next project is the scenic divider. That to is going to be built to be interchangeable. It will be able to be painted In my garage, and installed on the layout (which is the area beside this room). One item that I wanted to eliminate was the duck under from the BN layout, and this layout height is about 38” inches, and is comfortable to view from a chair. I’ll going to start a new discussion this week, so you can keep track of the progress...cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks to all who enjoyed this thread....love cascade green...cheers


----------

